# Leistungsmessung - Messfehler?



## eXtIO (18. Juli 2010)

Hi,

aus Interesse habe ich mir im Media Markt gestern ein Messgerät zur Ermittelung der Leistungsaufnahme von Geräten gekauft. Vom Prinzip nichts besonderes, einfach ein kleiner Kasten von Brennenstuhl für 12 Euro den man an eine Steckdose ansteckt und das zu messende Gerät dann wiederrum an diesen Kasten ansteckt.

Eine Sache verwirrt mich jedoch ein wenig, dazu mal eine Frage an die Elektrotechniker unter euch:

Stecke ich meinen PC (bzw das Netzteil *g*) an das Gerät, zeigt es mir eine Leistungsaufnahme von ca. 25 Watt im "ausgeschalteten" Zustand an. Stecke ich jedoch die komplette Steckerleiste dran (an welcher noch Monitor, meine PS3, ... hängen), zeigt es, wenn alle Geräte "aus" sind, ca. 9 Watt an. Das ist doch komisch...

Fern erinnere ich mich noch aus meiner Schulzeit, dass es bei solchen "Billig-Messgeräten" eben genau zu diesen Effekt / Messfehlern aus einem bestimmten Grund kommt. Mir fällt aber bei bestem Willen nicht mehr ein, was es genau war 

Hat das ganze vielleicht mit der Messung des Leistungsfaktors zu tun?

Weiß jemand von euch bescheid?


----------



## Herbboy (18. Juli 2010)

Warum das so ist, weiß ich nicht, aber e ist so, dass grad billigere Geräte im Bereich von rel. wenig Stromverbrauch oft starke Meßfehler haben. as Du als "Trick" machen könntest: schließ eine Lampe mit 100W-Glühlampe mit an, und wenn das Meßgerät dann 110W zeigt, weißt Du, dass der PC noch 10W zieht.


----------

